# Merry christmas to me!?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Hey all! I found my christmas gift to myself! She's out of Show Me Boers Red Legged Bandit who's got AK-47 on top and Ruger on bottom. This girl is a 50% and i LOVE her- though id love to hear your thoughts on her? Shes been shown before, last weekend actually, and she placed 4th, 3rd, and 2nd in three different shows. Her name is CR Boers Bandit's Gold Rush. I'm thinking about calling her, Blondie, Sandy, or just sticking with Bandit or Gold Rush. I do NOT own any of these photos.

Needless to say, im pretty smitten! hlala:


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

She sure is pretty! I want to reach in and pet her. I don't know any show terminology to give you any tips, I've never showed goats. But If you want to keep her Gold Rush name maybe you could call her Goldie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is sure is beautiful !! 
I personally like the name Goldie for her too 
Enjoy her


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Pretty girl. Goldie sounds good to me too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Better snatch her up when you can, nice sturdy gal!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'm so lucky to have found her! She's actually been for sale for about 4 months and no ones scooped her up! They were asking $1000 on her, but we agreed to $800, seeing as im a highschool student, and its my last year in 4h, and im trying to make my way into the ABGA crowd.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

i went ewww - ewww - and then saw the last picture and went EWWWWWW

Cool stuff and what a great xmas present for sure. Maybe Santa will come again ...


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

wow she is very pretty congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really like her!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'm so lucky to have found her! She's actually been for sale for about 4 months and no ones scooped her up! They were asking $1000 on her, but we agreed to $800, seeing as im a highschool student, and its my last year in 4h, and im trying to make my way into the ABGA crowd.


 I love her, however, that price for a 50%, in way to high for me. :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I love her, however, that price for a 50%, in way to high for me. :wink:


I agree.. I offered $600 but he said he'd meet in the middle at $800. It's a LOT of money.. But I feel like she'll be an asset to my breeding program.

Pam, what would you pay for her?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Here's her pedigree and her sire.

















And here's a pic of her at a show.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

She is really nice, i too like Goldie and can yu talk to my husband and tell him to get me a goatie for christmas hehe


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She such an adorable hunk!! Ahh, I LOVE boers <3


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> She such an adorable hunk!! Ahh, I LOVE boers <3


Heheh they're pretty amazing, aren't they?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I agree.. I offered $600 but he said he'd meet in the middle at $800. It's a LOT of money.. But I feel like she'll be an asset to my breeding program.
> 
> Pam, what would you pay for her?


 To be honest, this is just me now. I would not buy a 50%, that is way to low of percentage for me. 
$600 though, is a fair price, for quality, such as hers. I have paid a $1,000 for exceptional FB bucks. So you can see, why I frown on $1,000 for a low percentage Boer, please don't get me wrong, I love that Doe and wish she was FB. She is a looker that is for sure. I want to be honest with you here. If you feel, she can better your herd, then go for it. That is totally up to you. It is your herd. 

Does she have points under her belt?

I see, she has really good bloodlines there.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> To be honest, this is just me now. I would not buy a 50%, that is way to low of percentage for me.
> $600 though, is a fair price, for quality, such as hers. I have paid a $1,000 for exceptional FB bucks. So you can see, why I frown on $1,000 for a low percentage Boer, please don't get me wrong, I love that Doe and wish she was FB. She is a looker that is for sure. I want to be honest with you here. If you feel, she can better your herd, then go for it. That is totally up to you. It is your herd.
> 
> Does she have points under her belt?
> ...


I thought $600 was a good offer, but I didn't want to offend him. I don't know if you know him, but the owner is Randall Barker. He's an amazing breeder, and a very kind person. My parents agreed to pay for half of her, so she'll only be costing me $400. I wish she was a FB as well or at least an PB. But I love her looks, pedigree and style and I think she'll have pretty babies for me! AI'ing her to m4r Lewis creek BONO *ennobled* next may.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Oh, and no points, but I plan on showing her often, so hopefully I can get a few on her


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

WOW she's a beauty, but I agree with Pam on the price. 
The other thing I was thinking - do you have a registered buck to breed her to? Or will you just be producing commercial kids with her? It would be a shame to not continue breeding this beauty up IMO.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's very very pretty!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think she is one of the most perdyest girls I have seen.....Im also with pam though . BUT it is your call, if you like her that much and you have the funds go for it, Where was she posted for sale at? is there any way to find out how long she has been for sale? If she has been on there for awhile no one is really making a offer on her and if you give it time the owner might come down to your $600, but its a gamble and you might end up not getting her. I myself would take the gamble but I dont have the funds lol. But agian if you have your heat set on her dont let me talk you out of it


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> WOW she's a beauty, but I agree with Pam on the price.
> The other thing I was thinking - do you have a registered buck to breed her to? Or will you just be producing commercial kids with her? It would be a shame to not continue breeding this beauty up IMO.


We do have a reg buck and an unreg buck. I don't think I want to breed any of them with her. I think I'd rather Artificially inseminate to a very nice buck. With any luck I can sell her doe kids for 500-700 and piece and make my money back on her.. I could also sell commercial buck kids out of her- even though they wouldn't be reg, they'd be pretty darn cool.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

That sounds like an excellent plan!

Keep us posted when you get her, I'm excited for you , she is very nice.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> That sounds like an excellent plan!
> 
> Keep us posted when you get her, I'm excited for you , she is very nice.


I'm hoping to bring her home tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You see, the reason I asked, if she had points is, the price they are asking, makes it appear, she already has points started. And has won high placements in the show ring. If she doesn't have those, the price IMO is quite steep, for a non placed goat. But ,if you are going in half's with someone else, then, it does make it seem better. It is always a gamble paying a lot out of pocket for a goat. Because it is the matter of, what she will produce for you, to know, if the purchase was well worth it. :thumb: And no, I do not know the breeder.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> You see, the reason I asked, if she had points is, the price they are asking, makes it appear, she already has points started. And has won high placements in the show ring. If she doesn't have those, the price IMO is quite steep, for a non placed goat. But ,if you are going in half's with someone else, then, it does make it seem better. It is always a gamble paying a lot out of pocket for a goat. Because it is the matter of, what she will produce for you, to know, if the purchase was well worth it. :thumb: And no, I do not know the breeder.


Would it be rude for me to ask if he would lower the price? And how would I go about doing it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Would it be rude for me to ask if he would lower the price? And how would I go about doing it?


 Well breeders are different. I myself ,don't mind buyers asking, but ,if it is way to low, all I say is no. If you don't want to attempt asking, which I will say, with some breeders, will take it like an insult. But, others( most), will just say, yes or no. If this Doe has been for sale for a while now, I would see them considering, lowering the price. However, if she was just put on the market, they may not budge.

If you have bought from this breeder before, you can say ,would you consider more of a discount, for a repeat buyer? I have had breeders do this for me in the past.

If you wanted to ask, you can say, I love this Doe and I really hate to ask this and do not want to offend you, by any means, but, will you consider dropping to $600, or in between, if not, hey, it doesn't hurt to ask right? They will either say, yes or no. Say, it in a nice manner.

However, if you do not want to attempt asking, that is understandable. If you don't want to risk losing her, if by chance this breeder takes it wrong. It is up to you. I really don't want to say, one way or another, that it will go well or not. Good luck, any way you go. :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She's a real beauty!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's gorgeous! Congrats! I would also call her Goldie, especially if she has a good personality/friendly 
She'll do real well in the percentage classes for you, or are you planning to breed her instead?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Awww she's gorgeous! Congrats! I would also call her Goldie, especially if she has a good personality/friendly
> She'll do real well in the percentage classes for you, or are you planning to breed her instead?


She'll be shown and bred. Didn't bring her home today as planned. Going to wait a while and see if I can get the price down.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Toth is 100% right, I would ask to lower it, I dont see anyone getting so upset that they tell you to take a hike. I also bet you $100 some time in their life they tryed getting something cheaper then it was for sale for. I have had some low ball offers on some of my goats, I simply tell them no I can get X amount for the animal at this place, or no I have more money in that invested in the animal. The only time I have ever been mad about a offer is when they say that the animal is only worth X amount. It sounds like you are willing to pay what they are asking for the animal, so just ask then if they say no then sound torn between your offer and theirs and say ok lol


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well how did you make out?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> Well how did you make out?


I'm going to wait a bit, and I'm hoping if I wait about a month, I can get the price down and her home for Christmas


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

First of all... she is a very nice doe.
I looked her up and she did very well at the SW MO Boer Goat Classic
on Sept. 12. She didn't win, so she didn't get points, but she did get
a second to SLKY SO FINE who has 125 ABGA points. The second was
under Shelby Armstrong who is a good judge. So even though she
doesn't have show points, in my book she does qualify as a show doe.
Looking at her it's obvious she is more than 50% Boer. That's just
how she's registered.
With that said, you saw that sale in MO. Would this doe have brought
$800 at that sale? I don't think so, but I could be wrong. You already
know the problem. As a 50% her kids won't be worth as much. But
I've seen 50% show *winning* does bring $1500+ at production sales. 
But she's not *quite* a winner based on now two shows. The right
price is about $500 because she's so nice. Maybe $600 because you
are already in love with her.  
She would bring quality to your herd at any price.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

well Pam, I took your advice, and messaged the owner just now asking if he would reconsider lowering Goldie's price. Just waiting now!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Well he let me know that he isn't willing to drop to anything under $800.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's your call. I know I tend to fall in love ... if you feel she is worth the price, go for it. But you can probably find a "better" doe for that price.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> It's your call. I know I tend to fall in love ... if you feel she is worth the price, go for it. But you can probably find a "better" doe for that price.


Well I have an off
Ll


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think he knows you really want her , and he's itching to sell her , but he also thinks she is worth the price.
Can you find a better goat for that much ? If so , maybe you should pass. If you keep questioning yourself , your conscience is telling you to pass . JMHO
Separate really liking her , and quality , what takes precedence ?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I think he knows you really want her , and he's itching to sell her , but he also thinks she is worth the price.


It's possible he's not really "itching to sell her". He for sure knows that's
a high price for a percentage, but he might figure if he can't get the
high price, he'd rather just keep her. I could see myself in that spot in
the future.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> It's possible he's not really "itching to sell her". He for sure knows that's
> a high price for a percentage, but he might figure if he can't get the
> high price, he'd rather just keep her. I could see myself in that spot in
> the future.


He said they'd keep her if they didn't sell. She's a nice girl and I do want her.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Then go for it honey !! Get her , you have been talking about her for a while , and you did say how much you like her , so why not go get the Xmas present you REALLY want 
You only live once !!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Then go for it honey !! Get her , you have been talking about her for a while , and you did say how much you like her , so why not go get the Xmas present you REALLY want
> You only live once !!


Thanks! That the encouragement I needed


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You even were picking out names for her , lolol
You might as well close the deal..
More pictures when she gets settled please


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> You even were picking out names for her , lolol
> You might as well close the deal..
> More pictures when she gets settled please


Oh don't worry- there will be PLENTY of pictures lol!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

One more try for a deal.  
Ask if you can breed her to his *best* unrelated buck for free
or cheap if you pay his price. Just a thought.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> One more try for a deal.
> Ask if you can breed her to his *best* unrelated buck for free
> or cheap if you pay his price. Just a thought.


Hmmmm, I'll give that a try!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, if you are doubting yourself, then search for a FB Doe somewhere else. But yet, it is your decision, if you want the percentage Doe or not. What is in your heart? 
If you are not in a hurry to buy, you can search around for a FB with show quality, if you split the cost with someone you can get a really nice Doe. Say the breeder is asking $1,300 then, your cost will be $650 each. But, if you are willing to go $1,000 each, man, you can get a super nice FB Doe for $2,000. Just a thought.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The longer he feeds it this winter the less the true cost and the more he might come down. Nice front end on that doe.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Do what you really want, and what will make you happy, not what everyone else wants. If you think shes a good deal and would do well in your herd, then get her. And if you feel shes just too much and you can't make any money on her, then pass her up! You know what the market is in your area better than anyone else.
As Trickyroo said, you only live once!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Put my deposit down on my pretty girl!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!
Will she be home for Christmas???? She would look pretty under the tree .


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

shibby7 said:


> Congrats!!!
> Will she be home for Christmas???? She would look pretty under the tree .


Don't know quite when I'll be going to get her- sometime during my winter break from school!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Going on Monday to pick her up! The guy's even going to fit her for the show in two weeks for me!! 

And then on the 13th, we'll be driving from Kansas to Denver for our first show together!!


----------

